# Bersa Thunder 380CC Most Reliable and Very Accurate



## cclaxton

Right now my Ruger P95, my FNX-9 are in the shop for repair. My Kahr PM9 just had the ejector "ejectected" from a round that blew out, so it is going into the shop. My S&W Bodyguard 380 has a bad laser, and waiting on one from factory and its backordered. (I do have the gun and can use it if needed without the laser). 

The only gun that has been reliable and not malfunctioned, and have had no ammo malfunctions is my Bersa 380 CC. And, it is an accurate gun to boot! It is lightweight, easy to cary, accurate, feeds hollow points without any problems, and was inexpensive. The only bad thing I can say about it is that it gets dirtier than my other guns so I have to clean it a bit more when I get home from the range. 

I hope I don't jinx the gun by raving about it, bit it really is a great gun, reliable, accurate and easy to carry. Once I get the Kahr back from the shop, I will probably go back to carrying the Kahr, but I am very confident in the Bersa while the Kahr is out.

Bersa guns are underrated.


----------



## HandGunGuy

I must say that you are correct, Bersa guns are underrated. However, I can comment on this as the Bersa 380 Thunder was my second gun purchase. (first one was an AMT BackUp which i took back to the gun shop with in 3 days of buying it due to a warn firing pin, failure to fire) they swapped me out with a brand new Bersa 380 thunder. (which had a 50 dollar more price tag than the AMT i originally bought). I put over 3000 rounds through that Gun and never really had any issues, with that gun i remember 4 FTF issues out of all those rounds and was due to excessive shooting and a dirty fire arm, cleaned it up and never had an issue, carried it for about 2 yrs. Should have never sold it. Now, a few years later, another friend had a 380 thunder for sale.. I bought it, because they told me some sob story about how they needed some cash. And every mag i had at least 1 ftf, bought a new mag same issue, Purchased a new slide spring same issue. I even polished the load ramp Same issue.. Needless to say I flipped that gun. Sold it to a friend of a friend of a friend, and told them what issues i had with it FTF and sold it to him for 40 bucks as-is parts gun that fired but completely unreliable. Have yet to buy another Bersa. If i was to buy another Bersa, I would Never buy it used.. Which Ironically I might just do for nestalgia purposes.. as well as that fishing anchor experience i had with an AMT backup..


----------



## usmcj

We're pleased with our Bersa's. I keep a CC (15 round)version in my truck, my wife carries the 7 round version, and we have the .22 cal version to plink/train with.


----------



## FloridiaGunGuy

I had three. I just gave one to my son for this first CC weapon. And like with his golf game he embarassed me our first trip to the range. The guns had always been very reliable and BtGoG they were only ever used at the range, but very inaccurate. In fact, I thought they sucked. Come to find out, it was not the gun!! I don't think I'll buy another since I still have two, but it seems in the hands of a young man with no bad habits, it is a highly accurate gun. This boy put his first seven rounds in a circle the size of a baseball at 25 yards. I wanted to go home.


----------



## berettabone

Your "dirty" firearm probably has more to do with your ammo, than your gun........


----------



## berettatoter

usmcj said:


> We're pleased with our Bersa's. I keep a CC (15 round)version in my truck, my wife carries the 7 round version, and we have the .22 cal version to plink/train with.


I'll be damned, but I have never been able to find any of the .22LR chambered versions of this pistol around where I live. If I ever want to seriously get one, I would probably have to have it ordered.:smt076


----------



## usmcj

berettatoter said:


> I'll be damned, but I have never been able to find any of the .22LR chambered versions of this pistol around where I live. If I ever want to seriously get one, I would probably have to have it ordered.:smt076


Contact McDonald's Guns.... Second-generation gun shop.. good folks.... 765-664-8731


----------



## FLETCH

My wife has a thunder 380 cc, i have a regular thunder 380, one son has a dual tone thunder 380 and other son has a model 383 in 380. Can not say a bad word about any of them. The shoot straight every time the trigger is pulled. Who could ask for more. Well how about these guns at a great price, oh i forgot that is standard equipment. Best gun on the market for the cost. I trust my life and my families with them.


----------



## qwiksdraw

My Bersa Thunder 380 shoots so well I used it for my CHL test just to get a high score.


----------



## berettatoter

usmcj said:


> Contact McDonald's Guns.... Second-generation gun shop.. good folks.... 765-664-8731


Thank you, I'll check that out!


----------

